# Need info on HDS2165



## Old_Nodaker (Nov 1, 2003)

Local JD dealer has one in apparently good shape with 388 hrs for $500, 46" deck. Is this a MTD? Shaft drive? Cast Iron Tranny? Any opinions appreciated.


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

*HDS2165*

It is a MTD made Cub Cadet. Shaft driven made Between 1994 and 1998. I belive it has a Aluminum transmission. But you may want to ask Neil on the transmission question. That is a pretty good price considering the 2004 Blue Book has 1994 HDS2165 worth betwwen $720.00 and $920.00 in Good-Average condition.


----------



## Durwood (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Old_Nodaker _
> *Local JD dealer has one in apparently good shape with 388 hrs for $500, 46" deck. Is this a MTD? Shaft drive? Cast Iron Tranny? Any opinions appreciated. *


Did you give up on the snapper already?


----------



## Neil_nassau (Feb 23, 2004)

Have you driven this machine?
HDS is a shaft drive hydro with a "clutch pack" . Check it carefully. Your foot controls clutch pack your hand shift controls speed and direction.KEEP YOUR FOOT OFF FOOT PEDAL WHEN DRIVE IS ENGAGED.DONT RIDE IT.
Clutch pak replacement assy is 400+.
Of,course thats a good price on the machine.....even if it needs a little work


----------



## Old_Nodaker (Nov 1, 2003)

I haven't driven it, thought I'd check with you guys before getting to interested. Wouldn't consider it unless you thought it was a great deal.

Haven't given up on the snapper, but it doesn't have a mower deck, only snow blower. I'm really only considering the cub as a replacement for my JD 318 which I only use to pull a cart and ocassional backup for mowing. Would greatly lessen my investment in mowers.


----------

